# Goats ate medicated chick starter



## nbelval (Jun 30, 2013)

My oldest daughter didn't use the wooden block correctly that we have for keeping the chicken door big enough for the 9 week old pullets to get in but keeps the goats out. Our goats 5-6 months old (3 Nigerian dwarf) wethers. I had filled the feeder with a large coffee can last night and this morning when I went to check on everyone the feeder was knocked down and most of the grain gone. That's when I noticed the door was open wider than usual and the goats had been in. It was about 2 hrs from the time she let them out to the time I noticed. Everyone seems ok so far. I put out fresh baking soda and then have fresh water. I have bloat-PAC, kaopectate and CD antitoxin on hand if needed. Do I give anything now or wait until they show signs of bloating? They will be having hay only for the rest of the day but did get their morning grain in addition to the purine start & grow medicated starter. Other than bloat what should I look for?
Thanks! 
A worried mama,


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 30, 2013)

how are they doing?  that would be scary.  hope all are ok


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2013)

Since this was from yesterday, I'm going to ask - How are they doing right now?  If they haven't shown signs of bloat by now then they're not likely to.  It all depends on how much they ate and how susceptible each animal is to bloat on if they will react to something like this.  Some animals will be just fine while others will bloat right up.  Please let us know how they are today.


----------

